# Python Water Changer



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm sure some of you have one of these things, and I even have one myself. I got it sometime ago, but I have only used it a couple of times. I have to say, its very convenient and works as advertised.

Now you may ask why I have only used it a couple times. The reason is, I'm concerned about the way you are forced to treat the replacement water. _i.e._ Before, during, or after the new water is added to your tank. Maybe I'm worrying about nothing, but it concerns me about how effective your water treatment of choice is when using it this way. It seems to me that the water treatment would be greatly diluted when mixing it with the old and new water at the same time, _perhaps_ reducing its effectiveness.

Maybe I'm all wet here, but what do you think about this? For those who use this product, how do you treat your water during a water change?

I would really like to use this product, but I need some reassurance that its safe to do so.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Haha, I had the exact same worries when I started using my Python water changer. Then I saw my LFS using it to entirely change out their tank water in every tank and only add dechlorinator after they had changed the water in every tank. Depending on your tap water supply, some don't even use dechlorinators in planted tanks (I don't). 

There's no doubt that the effect of the dechlorinator is reduced when dilluted into a larger body of water, but on the plus side, the effects of the chlorine are also greatly diluted in the larger body of water in your tank.

Go ahead and do your water change and then add the appropriate amount of dechlorinating agent right to the water afterwards. I think your fish will be fine.


----------



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

I like to add in AmQuel as I fill up my tank, so it gets sort of mixed in from the water flow from the hose. If you are really concerned, then buy a rubbermaid container(s) about the size of how much water you change. (example--if you have a 55 gallon tank, and change about 25 % of the water, get about a 15 gallon container, or three 5 gallon buckets) Suck the water out, then fill up the container(s)/buckets and add dechlorinator. Then, if using buckets, pick them up, and dump it in. (if you have plants, it might disturb them, and the substrate too much). Or, if using a bigger container, buy a water pump to pump the water to your tank.


----------



## Tom713 (Sep 29, 2002)

Thank you both for your replies. 

Actually, I've considered just what you suggested Nfish. I have recently set up a 125 gal tank. Thats why I have become interested in the Python water chager again. As you might imagine, doing water changes by the bucket with such a large tank would be quite a chore.

I have seen these pumps that you mentioned for as little as ten dollars. Getting a rubber maid tub and some tubing would only add another 10 dollars. This method would be almost as easy as using the python alone. Plus I would have peace of mind knowing that the new water is treated before entering my aquarium.

I quess my biggest worry of using the python alone, is the chlorine doing damage to my fish as well as the nitrafying bacteria, before the water treatment had a chance to nutralize it.


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

I've got the exact same fear as many of you. However, the guys at aquariumfish.net SWEAR that if you change 20% or less of the tank's water at a time, you can put straight tap water in (no treatment before or after) without harm to the fish or the bacteria.

I'll let you read what they have to say yourself. Please, don't take my word for it! 

I've had the guts to try it once this week. So far, everything is still alive.


----------



## bwiser (Nov 24, 2002)

When I first used my python I had a 75 gal. with around 75 fish/ 40 (PLASTIC) plants/ couple of fake logs etc.
I would change around 20 - 25 gals. a week. I'd clean gravel/remove water with it. I just threw the end out the back door running towards the plants outside. They seemed to like it. Then I'd hook it up to the kitchen faucet, take a floating thermometer and get it as close to the aquarium temp as possible usually a degree or to higher if anything. Then fill the tank slowly. Approx. 20 gph. Add chlorine remover at the start and some more when i was done.
The only fish i recall loosing for about 2 yrs. of that was a Kulli Loach... i came in the room and he was face first in the large tube swimming against the current. He seemed to be enjoying it, BUT, he was dead the mext morning. Sucked up too much chlorine, maybe??? You might wnat to remove the end for cleaning the gravel, to avoid any fish enjoying there self to death?
My mom has an INDOOR POND now. I do the same 'ol, toss the hose out the back door thing with it. But, i have a 30 gal. (plastic) trash can that i fill up first (after placeing it next to the pond) useing a floating thermometer to get it at temp. or above by filling it from the kitchen faucet. 
And add chlorine remover right before its full. And use a small pump in the trash can to add the water back to the pond.
This could be used the same way for an aquarium, just need a big enough pump to get it that high is all. 
David


----------



## jonah (Nov 29, 2002)

I've been using the Python for at least 5 years and I've done masive water changes (30%-50%) in my rift tanks every 7-10 days and I don't add the dechlor until I'm done. I've never had a mysterious fish death that might be related to the change. I don't even measure the temp. I just put my hand under the water and if it feels close I put the water in. I think we have a habit of making things more complicated than they have to be. I know I do it all the time.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I do 25-30% water changes with my pyton every 2 weeks. I don't use a dechlorinator and I don't use a thermometer. I have a thermometer in the tank though. Like Jonah, I just feel the temperature with my hand. Believe it or not, my tank temperature stays exactly the same. If you can't feel any difference between the temp of the water in your tank and the temp of the python you should be dead on. Our sence of touch is a lot more accurate than we give it credit for.


----------



## bwiser (Nov 24, 2002)

I was pretty accurate with the hand temp thing too, when i put the water straight in the tank through the python. My fish looked at me like whatda?!?!?!!! if someone flushed a toilet though.  
But sense i'm filling a 30 gal. trash can, I just toss the floating themometer in when i start filling it, then check it with a few gallons to go and adjust it, if needed.

What i read the other night from my Aquarium Atlas vol.1 pg. 905:
"2. Chlorine. Free chlorine is highly toxic. Just 0.1 mg per liter can prove fatal. It attacks the gills, leading to a loss of color and death through oxygen starvation."

david


----------



## jonah (Nov 29, 2002)

Does your atlas say how long it takes, because I've completely forgotten to add dechlor after a 30g water change and didn't kill any fish?

Of course, it was 30g out of 125g. Maybe it watered down a bit, plus I tend to drop the water down in a spray, which also will dissipate some of the chlorine.


----------



## bwiser (Nov 24, 2002)

its been a while sense i've thought much about aquariums, but its all coming back bits at a time but going by what i recall from reading years ago.

it doesn't take very long for chlorine to leave the water. probably a few minutes in an aquarium with all the water movement. Not that we move alot of water around in our planted tanks. These days i think alot, if not most of our water supply has cloramine (something like chlorine/ammonia mix) in it. And its harder to remove from the water. 
I look at it kinda like giving the fish a cigarette. It probably won't kill ya right then, but its working on it.
I use seachem's Prime in any new water i treat. It comes with an easy to use dropper, looks more expensive than other's until you read the back and see it only takes 1 milliliter per 10 gallons. With the added plus of removing nitrites. 
I read about a person raising percula clowns (saltwater fish) and had this stuff slowly dripping into the tank. 
My extent of testing it was putting 1 drop in a vile of high nitrite water one time and testing it a few minutes later. no nitrite showed up.
i'm nothing close to a scientist, but it looked like it worked. 
have a nice day!
david


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

If its like giving them a cigarette, I should watch for the fish to mate first and then add the chlorine laden water into the tank!! HaHaHa. All this talk about chlorine laden water,,,, oops just lit a cigarette,,, is making me wanna smoke. As I'm writing this I can barely read the screen from all the smoke in the room!!! 

Sorry for the sarcasm guys. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## bwiser (Nov 24, 2002)

I was smokin' one (or two) while writing it.
And uhhh, doin' the same now, too.
:angel:


----------

